

Toshiba makes a personal Nuclear Reactor. Available in the US 2009 - Readmore
http://www.nextenergynews.com/news1/next-energy-news-toshiba-micro-nuclear-12.17b.html

======
edu
Maybe its premature optimization, but: what happens when the fuel is consumed?
All the reactor must be dumped or it is enough with the fuel?

I hope the owners never have to call the helpdesk!

~~~
DaniFong
The DOE has a similar project on a larger scale. Typically in these designs
the fuel comes with the reactor, along with everything else: it is a sealed
device. Once the fuel is spent, the reactor is shipped back to a plant, the
waste disposed, and the case recycled and refueled.

------
leoc
Apparently Toshiba is planning to pilot this (or something of the kind) in
Galena, Alaska:

<http://www.adn.com/front/story/4214182p-4226215c.html>

<http://www.kiyu.com/news1007_2.htm>

------
trekker7
Is this a joke? Would you really feel comfortable with a nuclear reactor in
your basement?

~~~
dag
"Please tell me this doesn't run on gas! Gas explodes, you know?"

------
run4yourlives
Here's the real issue:

How many people are employed by power companies and their related
organizations? Thousands? Hundreds of Thousands? Millions? My guess is
millions at least.

When all those people lose their jobs because everyone has their own power
plant in their basement, it's going to make the depression look like a bull
market!

This is the true cost of our way of life that most environmentalists have
trouble admitting. The scale of change required would be revolutionary. It
will hurt.

~~~
kirubakaran
You mean, just like all those Gatorade employees in the movie Idiocracy? :-)

~~~
michaelneale
But, its got what plants need !

(Brawno I think they called it).

